# Treatment Dilemma for Enlarged testicle/prostate



## melovizsla (Jul 25, 2018)

Our boy Melo (pronounced "mellow" short for spanish Caramelo) is almost 9 months and 42 pounds. He recently developed one enlarged testictle and enlarged prostate. He is negative for Brucellosis which presents with singular testicle issue. Vets are suggesting neuter and biopsy of testicle, but I am conflicted because the breeder recommended waiting at least until he is 12 months and multiple users in this forum recommending much longer to not at all. Waiting makes logical sense to me due to the needs of hormones for developmental reasons. We have to counter that decision with how to best treat his current issues.

Does anyone have experience with testical/prostate issues in young Vizslas? (I remember someone mentioning prostate issues in one of the threads here) He is scheduled for neuter next Tuesday. Currently on antibiotics and anti-inflammatory to prep for surgery. The meds to start with, were the second vets suggested treatment prior to examining the prostrate which triggered the neuter recommendation. If the swelling improves I may be inclined to defer neutering or take just the one testicle, but I am looking for suggestions based on experience. I really would prefer that he gets the benefit of the hormones until the growth plates close and realizes the muscle mass expected. 

Thanks!

Happy First Time V owners


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Get a second opinion. At the very least, start by removing the one testicle and see if the problem is better.

Can he urinate easily? Regardless of the the cincern with neutering, if there is a legit medical issue it addresses, then you have to do it. Ild just get anothe ropnion, at least someone who could explain how a pre pubescent dog would have a prostate issue and also, the cause of the testicular swelling.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry, but I'm no help. 
Prostate issues are normally in older dogs, and they do neuter them.
In young dogs, I would wonder if there is a underlying (different) cause, and if the vet is just going with what works in older dogs. Maybe speak with your breeder, and a specialist, to see if there are other options.


----------



## melovizsla (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. I am reaching out to the breeder. Luckily she is local.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am not experienced ... how ever... if it was my pup... I would proceed immediately with the neuter... Get rid of all that questionable tissue ASAP... dogs have been
Neutered at very young age, with no significant life health issues... My dear little Max was an early neuter pup... but 9 mo is not really early ... in my opinion.
the big question is ... What do you plan to achieve by waiting???


----------

